

CS224d: Deep Learning for Natural Language Processing - avinassh
http://cs224d.stanford.edu/index.html

======
avinassh
videos will be here -
[http://cs224d.stanford.edu/syllabus.html](http://cs224d.stanford.edu/syllabus.html)

